# Enviro-Chem will not pay up! What to do?



## 72chevel (Apr 3, 2015)

Thought I would ask this here since you guys are my only recycling friends. In Nov of 2014 I answered an add on Craigslist for free scrap LCD screens. The place I got them from gets there products from Home Depot from what I understand. I brought a sample to Enviro-Chem and they offered 7 cents a pound for them. So since then I have hauled approximately 230 pallets of screens at around 1k lbs a pallet. To date I have received 2 payments of $2100 for 60k lbs of screens. Today I get an email stating they may have to bring the screens back to my customer!!! I replied that when they were delivered to there warehouse they became there property and I expect full payment for my services!!!! Enviro-chem thinks I should take the loss since there customer bailed on them. Is there really anything I can do? It was a verbal contract. :evil:


----------



## Lou (Apr 3, 2015)

Contact an attorney.

Not like it's super big money, but this is why contracts are written.

Lou


----------



## yar (Apr 3, 2015)

If you have a written receipt from them accepting the total load then I would think you are owed the balance of what was agreed upon. If not then be happy with what you got paid so far and take it as a lesson learned. 

Anytime you sell ewaste you should be paid upon delivery, unless other terms were agreed upon.


----------



## yar (Apr 3, 2015)

If its is 230 pallets x 1000lbs= 230,000 lbs x .07= $16,100 

I would say thats big money.


----------



## 72chevel (Apr 3, 2015)

Just before noon I had a dozen emails back and forth with the plant manager. Hopefully he is complaining about the deal falling through on his end and I can still get paid.... He has a boss in Chicago so if it comes down to it I will certainly talk with him about this situation. I would imagine the plant manager from MN would really rather not have his integrity questioned by his boss!


----------



## METLMASHER (Apr 3, 2015)

Since they're willing to put in email form, keep 'em talking. This is good for you. Try not to accuse outright. Keep a cool demeanor, and get a single admission per email if that's what it takes, but get it.

They may already have given you all you need, seek legal advice, and find out.

You did the work, get paid.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 3, 2015)

Good luck!

By the way, $2100 for 60.000 lb screens is 3.5 cent/lb.

Göran


----------



## 72chevel (Apr 3, 2015)

Right I got 2 checks so far at $2100 a piece


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 4, 2015)

Okay, then I just misunderstood you. You have already received $4200 for 60.000 lbs and the numbers does add up now.

The payments in them selves should show that there was a contract in effect, even if it wasn't written. Then, IANAL (I Am Not A Lawyer) and I don't want to be one but I can find the law fascinating sometimes.

Göran


----------

